# Any fireworks displays worth going to in Cardiff this year?



## Tan_Y_Ddraig (Nov 2, 2007)

Anything hip and happening for fireworks night in Cardiff?

Haven't heard of anything exciting so going round a mates house for our own display.

Anyone else know of anything good (big displays maybe?) with fireworks going off this weekend or on Monday?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Nov 2, 2007)

The fireworks in Caerphilly are always worth going to, free, at the castle

I 'think' its 7pm tomorrow night. Jump on the train, after 6pm its about £2 return


----------



## Tan_Y_Ddraig (Nov 2, 2007)

Ah, thanks, my bro is probably going to that, he lives in the brad, and will be having a meal with me down the bay tomorrow afternoon so will ask him about it then. Cheers!


----------

